# Poll: Do the Bulls make a deadline deal?



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The question is simple enough. Do the Bulls make a trade of any sort at the deadline? This could be a straight salary dump, a blockbuster for Melo, or anything in between.

Feel free in the thread to elaborate on what sort of deal you see being done.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Poll: Do they Bulls make a deadline deal?*

I voted yes.

My presumption is the Bulls will try to acquire Melo and perhaps will have unsuccessful attempts to acquire Love.

I think that if they swing and miss on any star-level players, you'll see one more salary dump.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I think at least one of the Boozer, Gibson, Hinrich, Dunleavy group is moved, and wouldn't be surprised to see up to three of those names wind up elsewhere.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

They have played themselves into mediocrity. A clearinghouse trade would benefit them but its not happening. They will probably stay pat.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I think at least one of the Boozer, Gibson, Hinrich, Dunleavy group is moved, and wouldn't be surprised to see up to three of those names wind up elsewhere.


today's rumor.

Boozer to Spurs, Splitter to 3rd team, Bulls get a player from 3rd team.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I think Dunleavy will be salary dumped


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Salary dump


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Just like the previous years, nothing.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm going with yes , with the melo talks , i'm going to say its going to happen....if no they should have contingency deals ready to dump salary , there is no benefit to being a 7th or 8th seed and running into indiana or miami in the 1st round when the other option is getting a real asset or possibly 2 with the charlotte pick.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think hinrich or Dunleavy gets moved


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think a few of your are going to be pretty disappointed 9 days from now.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> I think Dunleavy will be salary dumped


A real salary dump would be Taj Gibson. I just see no point in getting rid of Dunleavy on a cap friendly deal that gains more value next season.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I voted "no"...they won't trade for the sake of trading. They are already under the cap. They aren't likely to find an offer that makes them notably better or worse. So what's the point.

More likely, I think they will be talking to teams around draft time and right before free agency. By then, they should know if Mirotic has committed and for how much $$. That is the ball that needs to drop for them to make further moves. Then they'll know how much cap space they have, and can determine if Taj or Dunleavy need to be salary dumped, and/or if Boozer should be amnestied or even traded.

There should be a good number of teams under the cap ready/willing to absorb these guys via trade, with cap space (assuming that is still allowed under the new CBA).


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> A real salary dump would be Taj Gibson. I just see no point in getting rid of Dunleavy on a cap friendly deal that gains more value next season.


Gibson is set to make 8/8.5/8.95 over the next three years... for a competent big man that's a pretty good deal, I'd keep him. Dunleavy and Hinrich I'd be alright parting with... not as much savings, but wings are easier to find.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Gibson is set to make 8/8.5/8.95 over the next three years... for a competent big man that's a pretty good deal, I'd keep him. Dunleavy and Hinrich I'd be alright parting with... not as much savings, but wings are easier to find.


For a guy inching closer to 30 and with a very inefficient offensive game, I think Taj is expendable. Also, you don't want to commit close to 14+ million on Taj and Mirotic at the 4 alone. Its going to take well over 5 million to get Mirotic over here next season. 

I think finding a wing is easy sure, but finding a defensive oriented big is fairly easy as well.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> For a guy inching closer to 30 and with a very inefficient offensive game, I think Taj is expendable. Also, you don't want to commit close to 14+ million on Taj and Mirotic at the 4 alone. Its going to take well over 5 million to get Mirotic over here next season.
> 
> I think finding a wing is easy sure, but finding a defensive oriented big is fairly easy as well.


14 million on a starter and an above average backup (which I would think accurately describes Gibson) isn't too much in my mind, but it is obviously impossible to evaluate without knowing what kind of production you're getting (i.e., how good is Mirotic?). We're paying a little under 23 million this year. Big men are expensive... I know Taj is getting older (28), but I think he's got at least 4-5 useful seasons ahead of him, and we'll arguably have him during his prime years on this deal. 

I'm definitely not saying he isn't expendable, he is... I just wouldn't be inclined to salary dump him. 

I don't know the specific benefit of dumping Hinrich since I think he's an expiring deal... obviously it lowers our costs for this year. if anyone with more ambition wants to spell that out for me more clearly, please do.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I voted "no"...they won't trade for the sake of trading. They are already under the cap. They aren't likely to find an offer that makes them notably better or worse. So what's the point.



Bear in mind that in light of Mark Deeks' recent analysis that the Bulls are very, very close to the tax threshold, so a trade may not be just "for the sake of trading."

http://www.shamsports.com/2014/02/how-do-you-solve-problem-like-taj-gibson.html


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> 14 million on a starter and an above average backup (which I would think accurately describes Gibson) isn't too much in my mind, but it is obviously impossible to evaluate without knowing what kind of production you're getting (i.e., how good is Mirotic?). We're paying a little under 23 million this year. Big men are expensive... I know Taj is getting older (28), but I think he's got at least 4-5 useful seasons ahead of him, and we'll arguably have him during his prime years on this deal.
> 
> I'm definitely not saying he isn't expendable, he is... I just wouldn't be inclined to salary dump him.
> 
> I don't know the specific benefit of dumping Hinrich since I think he's an expiring deal... obviously it lowers our costs for this year. if anyone with more ambition wants to spell that out for me more clearly, please do.


Gibson will be 29 in June, the Bulls title window is currently closed. I just don't see a point in keeping Gibson, unless we bring in another star. If this is a quick rebuild (2-3 years), Gibson will be past his prime when its time to compete again. 

But the main concern regarding the money, is Mirotic is a complete unknown and if he sucks, you really don't want to be stuck with 15 million dollars worth of meh at the 4. Big guys are expensive I understand that, but after the new CBA was agreed upon, we have seen some pretty reasonable contracts being handed out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Should the Pacers trade David West for a younger player so they can compete right now?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Should the Pacers trade David West for a younger player so they can compete right now?


huh?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Gibson will be 29 in June, the Bulls title window is currently closed. I just don't see a point in keeping Gibson, unless we bring in another star. If this is a quick rebuild (2-3 years), Gibson will be past his prime when its time to compete again.
> 
> But the main concern regarding the money, is Mirotic is a complete unknown and if he sucks, you really don't want to be stuck with 15 million dollars worth of meh at the 4. Big guys are expensive I understand that, but after the new CBA was agreed upon, we have seen some pretty reasonable contracts being handed out.



I tend to agree that the Bulls may not want to pay Gibson if they sign Mirotic for a lot of money. However, that doesn't really create urgency right now. Gibson is on a reasonable contract that could be moved fairly easy, and assuming he continues his somewhat improved play, that should continue to be the case. I could easily see the Bulls amnestying Boozer, keeping Taj around to start at the 4, and giving Mirotic a year to adjust to the NBA before exploring a trade of Taj. Gibson's contract is only really a problem if you're trying to free up room for Carmelo or some similar max free agent.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> huh?


Its in response to bizkit saying you should trade Taj because he'll be too old when it comes time to compete for a title.

David West is 33 and is a key part to the Pacers title hopes this season. My point was that veteran players are important to title aspirations. Every player on the roster doesn't have to be a 26 or under player.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Its in response to bizkit saying you should trade Taj because he'll be too old when it comes time to compete for a title.
> 
> David West is 33 and is a key part to the Pacers title hopes this season. My point was that veteran players are important to title aspirations. Every player on the roster doesn't have to be a 26 or under player.


Got it. Not to mention you can find big men (especially guys with length) that stick around ala PJ Brown, Kurt Thomas, Antonio Davis (all guys Bulls fans have experience with) and give you productive minutes well into their late 30's.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I tend to agree that the Bulls may not want to pay Gibson if they sign Mirotic for a lot of money. However, that doesn't really create urgency right now. Gibson is on a reasonable contract that could be moved fairly easy, and assuming he continues his somewhat improved play, that should continue to be the case. I could easily see the Bulls amnestying Boozer, keeping Taj around to start at the 4, and giving Mirotic a year to adjust to the NBA before exploring a trade of Taj. Gibson's contract is only really a problem if you're trying to free up room for Carmelo or some similar max free agent.


Well like I said before, I'm not asking to trade Taj, I'm just pointing out that trading Taj is more of a beneficial salary dump than Dunleavy.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Unlike a lot of big men though, Taj's game is predicated on athleticism and the ability to move defensively away from the post. So he'll decline faster than some of those guys did IMO. 

With that said, no way I trade him. Amnesty that worthless Boozer, start Taj (as he should've been doing for 3-4 years now), and let Mirotic get acclimated. If Mirotic sucks, you'll need Taj around as the starter. If Mirotic is a stud, and Taj's contract isn't feasible after Mirotic has had a year to prove himself, THEN you can dump Taj's contract if it's so terrible. Personally I don't think it's bad at all for a guy that puts up close to 20-10 when starting, and does so with really good versatile defense that makes the Bulls' defensive scheme go.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> A real salary dump would be Taj Gibson. I just see no point in getting rid of Dunleavy on a cap friendly deal that gains more value next season.


Look at my Kevin Love trade which would pass by only $60k. Also opens up room in free agency, I think Melo+Mirotic would be possible with a Dunleavy+Taj deal.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Look at my Kevin Love trade which would pass by only $60k. Also opens up room in free agency, I think Melo+Mirotic would be possible with a Dunleavy+Taj deal.


I think that Love trade falls apart if a trade exception is the big prize for Minny. I just don't see them caring much for cap space when nobody wants to sign in Minnesota. As for the draft picks and Mirotic, I don't know if that really excites the T-Wolves.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> I think that Love trade falls apart if a trade exception is the big prize for Minny. I just don't see them caring much for cap space when nobody wants to sign in Minnesota. As for the draft picks and Mirotic, I don't know if that really excites the T-Wolves.


Rubio unhappy with basketball right now, what would make him happier than Mirotic coming? Rubio will be all they have after Love leaves. And Mirotic is rated highly, Chad Ford said he'd be a top 6 pick in this draft.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Rubio unhappy with basketball right now, what would make him happier than Mirotic coming? Rubio will be all they have after Love leaves. And Mirotic is rated highly, Chad Ford said he'd be a top 6 pick in this draft.


It just sounds to me like Rubio wants out of Minnesota. The guy ifs getting 0 big time endorsements and I can see him wanting to go to a bigger market. 

Why would mirotic all of a sudden make Rubio happy again? Just because they can speak the same language? Don't forget that Mirotic is Montenegren, who also happens to be a Spanish citizen but I doubt he has a ton in common with Rubio.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> It just sounds to me like Rubio wants out of Minnesota. The guy ifs getting 0 big time endorsements and I can see him wanting to go to a bigger market.
> 
> Why would mirotic all of a sudden make Rubio happy again? Just because they can speak the same language? Don't forget that Mirotic is Montenegren, who also happens to be a Spanish citizen but I doubt he has a ton in common with Rubio.


Mirotic plays for the Spanish NT. Didn't Rubio once want a prime Gasol? Don't see why he wouldn't want Mirotic. They both are the future of Spanish basketball.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Mirotic plays for the Spanish NT. Didn't Rubio once want a prime Gasol? Don't see why he wouldn't want Mirotic. They both are the future of Spanish basketball.


Rubio has a player in Love who is ten times the player that Mirotic is and he's still not happy. 

Rubio needs a change of scenery, not a fellow country man.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Rubio has a player in Love who is ten times the player that Mirotic is and he's still not happy.
> 
> Rubio needs a change of scenery, not a fellow country man.


Who said he wouldn't rather play with a country man than Love? I mean wasn't the deal Kevin Love for Gasol that they would talk about? Either way Love is gone, so it's not like he has a choice between one or the other, nor will Minnesota willingly concede they're losing Rubio this early, especially since they basically control him with restricted free agency. Mirotic would be a top 5-6 prospect in this draft, it's hard to imagine Minnesota getting a better talent in return from a team Love would re-sign with.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Who said he wouldn't rather play with a country man than Love? I mean wasn't the deal Kevin Love for Gasol that they would talk about? Either way Love is gone, so it's not like he has a choice between one or the other, nor will Minnesota willingly concede they're losing Rubio this early, especially since they basically control him with restricted free agency. Mirotic would be a top 5-6 prospect in this draft, it's hard to imagine Minnesota getting a better talent in return from a team Love would re-sign with.


Well your coming from the premise that Rubio is unhappy because the team isn't very good. My question then is, how does Mirotic make them better than they are now with an elite top ten player? I think the answer is he doesn't.

My whole thought on it, is that Rubio wants a bigger market and he doesn't feel like Minnesota will give him the opportunities he would get in a bigger market. Can you imagine how popular Rubio would be if he played in Texas or Miami?

I mean let's be honest. The T-wolves have peaked, it's probably time for a change of scenery.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

I voted no. IMO, Bulls management has given up on this season, but not next. If they could do something that would sacrifice this year for next, they'd might do it, but I don't see anything interesting out there.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well your coming from the premise that Rubio is unhappy because the team isn't very good. My question then is, how does Mirotic make them better than they are now with an elite top ten player? I think the answer is he doesn't.
> 
> My whole thought on it, is that Rubio wants a bigger market and he doesn't feel like Minnesota will give him the opportunities he would get in a bigger market. Can you imagine how popular Rubio would be if he played in Texas or Miami?
> 
> I mean let's be honest. The T-wolves have peaked, it's probably time for a change of scenery.


And how is Rubio going to leave? Wolves can just match whatever he gets in restricted free agency.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> And how is Rubio going to leave? Wolves can just match whatever he gets in restricted free agency.


Has contractual obligations ever stopped a player from REALLY wanting out of a situation? Carmelo Anthony ring a bell?

Also, if you lose Kevin love, the T-wolves would be sooo far away from being competitive that trading Rubio makes senses. He's not a elite player that will lead a franchise to a title.

The wolves need to make a progressive move. I doubt Rubio or love will wait for a prospect to develop. If I'm the t wolves I make a move for a scoring 2 like dion waiters.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Has contractual obligations ever stopped a player from REALLY wanting out of a situation? Carmelo Anthony ring a bell?
> 
> Also, if you lose Kevin love, the T-wolves would be sooo far away from being competitive that trading Rubio makes senses. He's not a elite player that will lead a franchise to a title.
> 
> The wolves need to make a progressive move. I doubt Rubio or love will wait for a prospect to develop. If I'm the t wolves I make a move for a scoring 2 like dion waiters.


Carmelo was not a restricted free agent. How about Eric Gordon who really wanted to go to the Suns?

And Mirotic is so much better than Dion Waiters as a prospect. So much.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Carmelo was not a restricted free agent. How about Eric Gordon who really wanted to go to the Suns?
> 
> And Mirotic is so much better than Dion Waiters as a prospect. So much.


Gordon wanted to get paid, he accomplished that. I'm pretty sure if he really wanted out he would have demanded a trade. But if I remember correctly, the peak of his complaining came before they drafted the big uni brow.

As for waiters vs Mirotic, I agree. But, waiters is an nba ready player and had produced. I also think he fits a team like Minnesota way better than he's doing in Cleveland.

Cleveland is a horrible place to play basketball right now. Just ask Deng, Irving, waiters and Bennett lol.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Gordon wanted to get paid, he accomplished that. I'm pretty sure if he really wanted out he would have demanded a trade. But if I remember correctly, the peak of his complaining came before they drafted the big uni brow.
> 
> As for waiters vs Mirotic, I agree. But, waiters is an nba ready player and had produced. I also think he fits a team like Minnesota way better than he's doing in Cleveland.
> 
> Cleveland is a horrible place to play basketball right now. Just ask Deng, Irving, waiters and Bennett lol.


Gordon complained during the free agency process. He accepted Phoenix's offer and begged New Orleans not to match. They did and he kept on pouting till he realized it wasn't getting him anywhere.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Unless the Wolves turn the corner like Portland, the writing is on the wall concerning Love. Love knows for his legacy he will need to win and win titles. And you need another or two more stars to do it. Rubio is not a star at the moment. With their cap constraint and location, i cant imagine any star player is willing to take a paycut to join Love. 

Their next move may be to bring back assets for Love. Or trade Rubio and others for another star player.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I mean let's be honest. The T-wolves have peaked, it's probably time for a change of scenery.



Is a change of scenery going to make Rubio something over than a historically terrible shooter? Because that's his problem, and nothing else.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Is a change of scenery going to make Rubio something over than a historically terrible shooter? Because that's his problem, and nothing else.


Thats a different argument.

The one I'm talking about is the idea that Rubio isn't happy in Minnesota. If some other team believes in Rubios talents and is willing to make a trade for him, then obviously they would be taking on an offensive Risk. Because like you said, he really can't shoot. 

That being said, Rubio is a fantastic passer and has the potential to be an ELITE defender at the 1. Not saying I would rather have him over Rose, but the kid sure sounds like the type of player that can excel in a Thibs style offense.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Thats a different argument.
> 
> The one I'm talking about is the idea that Rubio isn't happy in Minnesota. If some other team believes in Rubios talents and is willing to make a trade for him, then obviously they would be taking on an offensive Risk. Because like you said, he really can't shoot.
> 
> That being said, Rubio is a fantastic passer and has the potential to be an ELITE defender at the 1. Not saying I would rather have him over Rose, but the kid sure sounds like the type of player that can excel in a Thibs style offense.



Rubio is an excellent passer, to be sure. But honestly, his shooting is such an incredible liability that I'm not sure he's a net-positive to any team he is on if he can't resolve those issues. And the hoops aren't any bigger in another town.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

It really all comes down to scheme. If you had scorers on your team, Rubio is better than Rose, because he's a vastly superior defender (plays the passing lanes great, gets steals) and is a passer which Rose is not. If you need scoring from the point, then obviously you don't get any better than Rose....but he's not good at anything else. The Bulls right now have no scorers, so they need a PG like Rose. If you have Rubio, you have to build your team how the Wolves are trying to: surrounding him with shooters. The Bulls have defense at other positions, so less D from the point is acceptable. The Wolves have minimal defense elsewhere, so need a defensive contribution from the point.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

rubio's isn't just his shooting , he shoots roughly the same % inside the 3 point line as he does outside of it(in the 35% range) 

he cant score and for a guy who is touted for an offensive ability , his inability to score efficiently colors everything he does on that side of the floor.

if he were a slasher whom teams had to respect when he's taking it inside it would be different , but as it stands now , he is statistically better shooting 3's than from anywhere else.

i like his defensive versatility and he's a smart player , but i wouldn't give up anything of real value for him.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Rubio is an excellent passer, to be sure. But honestly, his shooting is such an incredible liability that I'm not sure he's a net-positive to any team he is on if he can't resolve those issues. And the hoops aren't any bigger in another town.


Agreed, but its all about fit. I think Rubio fits just fine on any team that already has an established scorer or two. Heck, he fits fine in Minny, the problem is that team doesn't defend. You look at their roster and on paper it should be much better than it is. That franchise either needs the right defensive coach or it needs a blow up.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Agreed, but its all about fit. I think Rubio fits just fine on any team that already has an established scorer or two. Heck, he fits fine in Minny, the problem is that team doesn't defend. You look at their roster and on paper it should be much better than it is. That franchise either needs the right defensive coach or it needs a blow up.


Yes, they should be much better. I figured for sure they'd be a playoff team this year if they stayed healthy. I still say they need a defensive C with 7' length as a rim protector to play next to Love. Pek is a terrible fit, even if he is a good player, especially in the low post offensively. I think Adelman is a great coach, but it just isn't working for whatever reason.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> *Sam Amick ‏@sam_amick 6h*
> Rockets one of many teams wanting Dunleavy, but Bulls value him. Chicago has nothing in the works elsewhere yet, either, I'm told.


https://twitter.com/sam_amick


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Yes, they should be much better. I figured for sure they'd be a playoff team this year if they stayed healthy. I still say they need a defensive C with 7' length as a rim protector to play next to Love. Pek is a terrible fit, even if he is a good player, especially in the low post offensively. I think Adelman is a great coach, but it just isn't working for whatever reason.


They need an Omer Asik.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> They need an Omer Asik.



I love Omer, but I'm struggling to figure out how the Bulls "need" him with Joakim Noah on the roster.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I love Omer, but I'm struggling to figure out how the Bulls "need" him with Joakim Noah on the roster.


Minnesota needs an Omer. I was responding to babybullz.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> They need an Omer Asik.


I agree 100%. I said that when he was in FA (I wanted the Bulls to retain him, I've always preferred Asik and Gibson to Noah and Boozer), and then when there was talk about Houston trading him I wanted them to get him then too. I don't know why in the world they tied up so much cap in Pek, who always seems to have a hurt foot/ankle, and doesn't compliment Love well anyway.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the wolves are and have always been overrated.

love is not an elite player , just a very good one.

rubio would not start on most teams in the league(for reasons of fit or ability) but is being touted as a star, he is supposed to be better than love by now which is why they didn't want to give love the 5 year deal and if he was they would be a much better team.

the rest of their starters are playing to expectations 

this is just who they are , they'd be better in the east , but in the west they are mediocre


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> love is not an elite player , just a very good one.


If Love is just a very good player, then Noah must be bad to average... Love is LIGHT YEARS the better player. 

I'm fine with only using the word "Elite" when talking about only Durant and Lebron, but lets not act like Love isn't one of the best players in the NBA.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Top 5 scorer and best rebounder, as well as the best outlet passer and perhaps the best passing PF period. I'd say that's elite.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> If Love is just a very good player, then Noah must be bad to average... Love is LIGHT YEARS the better player.
> 
> I'm fine with only using the word "Elite" when talking about only Durant and Lebron, but lets not act like Love isn't one of the best players in the NBA.


the best players dont wind up in the lottery year after year.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> the best players dont wind up in the lottery year after year.


They do if they play on a poorly assembled team.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

As I expected, another trade deadline passes with the bulls glued to their seats.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> As I expected, another trade deadline passes with the bulls glued to their seats.


What did you want them to do? Everybody else stayed glued to their seats.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> What did you want them to do? Everybody else stayed glued to their seats.


Everybody else?

Not every other team had tradeable assets like the bulls. I would have like them to have made another move to clear some more cap space. Maybe trade Taj for a draft pick and with that money be more flexible in the off-season and maybe even bring over Mirotic.

This team is going nowhere. The future is not bright, the championship window is closed... The bulls need to start making some real moves. But they are letting short sighted rewards get in the way of the bigger picture.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Everybody else?
> 
> Not every other team had tradeable assets like the bulls. I would have like them to have made another move to clear some more cap space. Maybe trade Taj for a draft pick and with that money be more flexible in the off-season and maybe even bring over Mirotic.
> 
> This team is going nowhere. The future is not bright, the championship window is closed... The bulls need to start making some real moves. But they are letting short sighted rewards get in the way of the bigger picture.


Taj can always be dealt for a draft pick at any time in the summer if we know we can do anything with the cap space.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Taj can always be dealt for a draft pick at any time in the summer if we know we can do anything with the cap space.


I just don't think the Bulls do it. They have time and time again shown that they will not trade players until their value either depletes and fall in love with their own players.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> I just don't think the Bulls do it. They have time and time again shown that they will not trade players until their value either depletes and fall in love with their own players.


If the incoming player is Carmelo, I bet they do it. If it's Lance Stephenson, then no chance.


----------

